# Satisfaction in Obedience



## Purgetheevil (Feb 16, 2009)

Finding pleasure in pursuing Christ can be difficult for me at times. Other times though, the pleasure derived from His ways seems absolutely unmatchable by the things of this world.
My request for everyone who reads this post is this:

Think of a sin you have struggled with. Post for us a time when you experienced more pleasure from acting righteously instead of giving in to that specific sin you struggle with. I'll give an example...

I used to evangelize a lot in Santa Monica. I learned very quickly that people there see Christians as retarded, people who can't think, and get duped into making an illogical leap of faith. This led me to study a lot, and seek to intellectually destroy anyone who set themselves against the things I was preaching. I was determined to show that Christians were not only intelligent, but more so than anyone else. As you can imagine, this led to many an intellectual battle, which would only stroke my pride and anger (unrighteously) the person I spoke to.
So I struggled with prideful intellectualism, which made my evangelism worthless. I was convicted by a passage in Romans, and a passage in 1 Corinthians.
First, Romans 1:17, "...for it [the Gospel] is the power of God for salvation..." The Gospel, not my intellect, is going to get people saved. And secondly 1 Cor. 13:2, "and if I... know all mysteries and all knowledge... but do not have love, I am nothing."
I applied this wisdom to my evangelism. I preached the Gospel as lovingly as possible, in humility, letting people tell me I'm stupid, and always responding with a loving exhortation not to reject the message I've brought, answering questions and giving reasons still, but always with love and humility. The passion and pleasure I now have for evangelism greatly exceeds that of the intellectual domination of my previous evangelistic experiences.

So again, in relation to specific sin, where have you gained more pleasure in the righteous, versus the sinful, act?

What does this tell you about other sins you struggle with?

My point here is mutual encouragement in seeing love to Christ through obedience lifted up as the most satisfying way to live, pressing others on in their struggles to do the same.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 16, 2009)

It's edifying to hear how God is working in your life.

There's no easy answer to your question. It has been helpful for me to look at using what the reformed theology calls "the means of grace"- primarily reading and rightly hearing God's Word, prayer, and the Lord's Supper. When you focus attention on these, beginning on the Lord's Day, the Lord does strengthen your faith. I've become more aware of that.

If we spend 10 hours listening to, watching or participating in worldly music, news, and entertainment and only 1/2 hour meditating on the Word, praying and the Lord's Supper, our faith will be weaker. So prioritizing these "means of grace" helps.

It amazes me (shouldn't so much but it does) how much God rewards obedience. There is blessing in obedience. It's not necessarily cash right now, but may be health, good relations, a good name, peace of mind, etc. but God really does bless obedience. Using the "means of grace" lessens (doesn't eliminate) the "old nature" and its rotten, rebellious, sinful tendencies but you'll notice they decrease, and with it, your joy will increase.

So, make it your business to use the means of grace frequently, sin's impact will lessen, and you can ask God for what you desire. What He has made you to enjoy. He will give you many good things- for His Honor and His Glory.


----------



## CNJ (Feb 16, 2009)

Like your prideful intellectualism, Scott, I struggle with my own prideful actions at times. Was't I a Christian and didn't people expect certain Christian prefection from me!

My sinful pride used to appear as I tried to be and do for everyone  and then I would indulge in "hurt" that others didn't do for me or weren't there for me.  A big burden was lifted when I realized my sinful practices of pride and attitude. 

As I have gotten older I have realized that I cannot do everything or be everything. It's okay that I slow down. He gets the glory and not me.

The one thing I do every day, however, is devotions. I use my iPod to listen to The Daily Audio Bible. I am on my second year doing this and it is so rewarding. Other priorities tend to fall in line when God's instruction prevails. Yet I am still learning to crucify myself and let Him be and do.


----------

